# A Catchbox Question!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

As some of you know I have relocated 'Out East' and have the space to setup something like a Hickok45 slingshooters range on my property. 
My goal is to emulate a competive setup to prepare myself for a real tournament.
I've read and watched the competitive posts yet didn't commit to memory as up until now I have been more of a random stumpshooter/sling deviant.

1. Distance and Height of Target 'A'.
2. Distance and Height of Target 'B'.
3. Do I recall an overhead Target 'C'...?
4. Are their any moving Target's in slingshooting competitions?

I can hit about anything so far aside from a matchstick or the edge of a card (haven't tried yet), but am open to setting up whatever I need to facilitate SlingShooting perfection!

What say ye?? Thanks a jillion. Mojave Moonshine Mo!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

In the U.S. there are no set distances since there is no governing body, but most competitions have something at 33' since this standard overseas. Targets are around shoulder height. Most competitions in U.S. have another at something at around twice that distance. In the U.S we have woods courses. Targets at different heights and distance to simulate shooting wild game. I don't think they do this in other countries. Many tournaments in the U.S. have speed shoots, pickle fork completion, ball chase races, Dennis the Menace shoots
and other fun stuff. Sometimes these events count for your overall score, sometimes they are just for fun.

It seems like in the U.S. most tournaments are held outdoors while other countries hold theirs indoors.

This what I have come away with by viewing competitions on YouTube. I am sure people who attended more tournaments that I have will chime in.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

In the U.S. there are no set distances since there is no governing body, but most competitions have something at 33' since this standard overseas. Targets are around shoulder height. Most competitions in U.S. have another at something at around twice that distance. In the U.S we have woods courses. Targets at different heights and distance to simulate shooting wild game. I don't think they do this in other countries. Many tournaments in the U.S. have speed shoots, pickle fork completion, ball chase races, Dennis the Menace shoots
and other fun stuff. Sometimes these events count for your overall score, sometimes they are just for fun.

It seems like in the U.S. most tournaments are held outdoors while other countries hold theirs indoors.

This what I have come away with by viewing competitions on YouTube. I am sure people who attended more tournaments that I have will chime in.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe tournaments are Shot at knock downs at 10 meters and 15 meters same with the paper targets they shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo

Man you got some serious timber there! You could stretch a line across two at say 10 and 15 meters and hang spoons and all manner of dancers off it.

Maybe hang some warm soda bottles in the trees to simulate grouse. maybe some knock downs! The sky is the limit! Wish I was there!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

o boy i can see something very cool happening with that land !


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

" . . . and have the space to setup something like a Hickok45 slingshooters range on my property." . . .

Now that's pretty cool!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hickok45 has the BEST outdoor range I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

